# Paket unter Linux broadcaste



## psysp (6. Jun 2005)

Hallo

ich habe folgendes Problem, ich möchte ein Datagramm Paket im lokalen Netzwerk broadcasten. Unter Windows geht die ganze Sache auch wunderbar, bloss unter Linux (Suse 9.3) kommen die Broadcast Paket nicht an, besser gesagt werden nicht angenommen.

Die Firewall hab ich ausgestellt, an der kann es also nicht liegen. 

Broadcast von Linux -->  zu Windows:       OK
Broadcast von Windows --> zu Windows:  OK
Broadcast von Windows -->  zu Linux:       Paket kommt nicht an.
Broadcast von Linux --> zu Linux:              Paket kommt nicht an.

Der Broadcast geht an die Adresse 255.255.255.255     anders ist mit Java auch nicht möglich glaube ich.
Wenn ich das Paket direkt an die entsprechende IP schicke, kommt es bei jedem Fall an.

Hat irgendwer ne Idee an was es liegen könnte?

Ciao Florian


EDIT:  
*
Hab die Lösung nach stundenlangem Googlen selbst gefunden. 
bugs.sun.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=4191980*


----------



## Bert Brenner (7. Jun 2005)

Aber das ist doch schon längst gefixt worden?

Hast du schon mal versuchst das ganze an die Broadcastadresse deines LAN´s zu schicken?


----------



## psysp (7. Jun 2005)

Bert Brenner hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber das ist doch schon längst gefixt worden?


Echt, so genau hab ich es nicht durchgelesen, ich war froh das ich endlich ne Lösung gefunden hatte. 



			
				Bert Brenner hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hast du schon mal versuchst das ganze an die Broadcastadresse deines LAN´s zu schicken?


Ich denke schon das ich den broadcast an die richitge Adresse geschickt habe.

Mein Lan: 192.168.1.0
Broadcast Adresse: 192.168.1.255

Aber wie gesagt, wenn ich den Socket unter Linux an einen Port und an die Adresse 192.168.1.x (also die Adresse des Linux Rechners im Netzwerk) binde, dann kommen die Broadcast Pakete nicht an. Binde ich den Socket an keine feste Adresse sondern nur an einen Port dann kommen sie an.

Ich finde es auch sehr seltsam. Eine weiter seltsame Sache:

Unter Windows werden Broadcast an 255.255.255.255 angenommen unter Linux nicht da werden nur die an 192.168.1.255 angenommen.


----------

